# How to euthanize a dog



## Pokerman11 (May 16, 2007)

Well I should say how to put a dog down.

I got an issue in that my father's dog is getting older, and is about due for the final roundup. 120lbs dog that's 13years old, that in in massive pain - been in to the vet for all treatment but even the vet is just saying it's about time. We and the vet DO NOT believe in extrodonary treatment.

Being a country person my dad will not take the dog to the vet for the goodnight shot. He see's it as a waste.

Don't get me wrong he loves his pets more than just about anybody, but the old method of S&W (that's a type of pistol) has served hiim well for his 70 years.

I was wondering if anybody has any other ideas. As mentioned I've already tried to talk him to go to vet, even as far as pay the bill. He won't have none of it.

I was looking for any other ideas besides S&W. For example I do have a bottle of Ambien sleeping pills, or perhaps I can call the vet and get the shoot myself.

Looking for ideas or wondering what others have done.

tks


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

IMO, going to the vet, or having one come to you, is the *only* humane way. And quite possibly the only legal way.

Some shelters and SPCAs also offer euthanasia to the public for a reduced cost.


----------



## Spiritguardian3 (Feb 11, 2007)

I can almost guarentee you it is illegal to shoot a dog to 'put it out of its misery' or posion it, etc. I'd tell your father (sorry if I sound harsh) but if he loves his dog and doesn't want the ASPCA to come knocking on his door he'll do the right thing and let his old dog go in peace. My last dog passed in my arms in the vets office and I can't imagine someone who loves their dog to want them to go any other way.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

It is quite illegal to shoot your dog.
However, I understand how it falls on deaf farmers ears as sad as it is.
Many many people still do this when the time has come ( especially in my area) I would load the dog up myself if I were you and bring it in. ( if possible) If not, I would ask some other family members if they could bring the dog to have it done.
If the dog is really bad pain, I wouldnt take it to the SPCA, you just never know what they may interpret it as. Perhaps your local pound will be of better help.
Dont even think of poisioning it, that is far more cruel than a S&W treatment.


----------



## Dorygirl (Mar 16, 2007)

It's hard to judge sometimes. Here in New Jersey, the thought of taking out a gun to put down a dog is unheard of. But out in Idaho or Montana, living on a ranch, it may be considered a compassionate method. We just visited a ranch out there and life is very different than here in the suburbs.

Good luck, whatever you decide.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

The most humane way to kill an animal is by a vet's euthanasia injection.

There are probably laws about discharging a firearm or properly disposing of the body...and it may be considered animal cruelty in some areas to shoot a dog to "put it out of it's misery." Call your local SPCA or sheriff's office to find out what laws you are bound by.

Shooting an animal in the head _can_ be a quick death, but there's too much room for error and, therefore, suffering for me to consider it humane (unless it's an emergency situation where a long trip to take a dog to a vet may prolong suffering from painful, fatal injuries). 

We live in the country and I can guarentee you that most animals at the farm down the road are put down via projectile euthanasia.


----------



## Pokerman11 (May 16, 2007)

firearm euthanasia is specifly legal in my area. In fact if you wish the Sheriff will come out and help. Seen him handle some road injury issues that way before.


I'll talk to my Sister - I think she is having one of the large animal vets come out next week. Perhaps he can help us out. - If not it will be projectile euthanasia.

I know it sounds bad, but really it's often better. The pain and trama of loading a dog into the truck for a long drive just to kill them seems inhumane to me. Not to mention the long ride home with a dead best friend.


I was just wondering about what others do.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm not going to lie here, 
we are hunters ( flame if you must but please do so in another thread) we have firearms.
IF!!! and I really mean IF. Something was to happen that needed immediate action taken to end suffering, I wouldnt give it a second thought.
NOW.
That being said, remember our vet is over an hour away, even the closest E-vet, and if we could not risk taking that hour to end suffering and there was NO other option.... i dont even want to think of it.
However, legally for us here it can be done. And yes we can call in for aid by means of police if needed.
But in your situation, I would recommend humane vet euthanasia if at all possible in any way.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

OK, I think this thread is going to attract a lot of controversy. So since we have covered all the basics, I'll close.


----------

